
'All-out combat' feared as India, China engage in border standoff - ycombonator
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/05/tense-india-china-standoff-himalayan-border-escalate-200527120501581.html
======
jagannathtech
The CCP should realise this is not 1962 and they cannot just keep needling
India directly or via pakistan for stroking their egos.

